# Looking at moving to Singapore.



## carlene haff (Apr 27, 2013)

I have 3 collies and am looking at moving to Singapore for a couple of years will I be able to get nice housing for around 4000 a month


----------



## wesmant (Feb 10, 2012)

carlene haff said:


> I have 3 collies and am looking at moving to Singapore for a couple of years will I be able to get nice housing for around 4000 a month


You simply can get apartement with that budget, i guess


----------



## pichuya (Mar 14, 2013)

you can check out singapore property pricing too at some of the local portals. like propertyguru or iproperty


----------



## sausage (Apr 9, 2013)

I'm sure you can get a nice apartment for that, the further out you are the cheaper. But nothing with a yard and unless yours are very old they are a high energy breed, you might find it difficult.


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

wesmant said:


> You simply can get apartement with that budget, i guess


yah, but condos will not allow you to have 3 collies !! Good luck on that .. And collies are categorised as large dogs by AVA !!! 

Better for you to hunt for a landed house, for which 4,000 is not enough !!!!!!!


----------



## wesmant (Feb 10, 2012)

ecureilx said:


> yah, but condos will not allow you to have 3 collies !! Good luck on that .. And collies are categorised as large dogs by AVA !!!
> 
> Better for you to hunt for a landed house, for which 4,000 is not enough !!!!!!!


True enuff. well, I think carlene has to clear authority to get the Collies in to SG too. Don't think it's so easy to do, rite?


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

wesmant said:


> True enuff. well, I think carlene has to clear authority to get the Collies in to SG too. Don't think it's so easy to do, rite?


oh .. did you say Quarantine ?? 

Here you go  

Agri-Food & Veterinary Authority of Singapore - Animal Quarantine


----------



## wesmant (Feb 10, 2012)

ecureilx said:


> oh .. did you say Quarantine ??
> 
> Here you go
> 
> Agri-Food & Veterinary Authority of Singapore - Animal Quarantine


Yup. Has to book very early to secure space, i guess.


----------



## carlene haff (Apr 27, 2013)

Thank you for your responses I will check with the AVA
carlene


----------



## carlene haff (Apr 27, 2013)

Is HDB public housing or does govern all housing


----------



## wesmant (Feb 10, 2012)

carlene haff said:


> Is HDB public housing or does govern all housing


HDB is public housing. Privates (condos, landed) are not under them


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

To expand a bit, HDB is a government agency that constructs housing (and related amenities, such as local merchant spaces, nursery schools, etc.) and then sells housing units exclusively to Singaporean citizens. Those units come with limitations (covenants) on resale (only to Singaporeans and permanent residents) and rental (limited terms to foreigners). Though there are financial constraints, HDB isn't trying to generate profits like a private real estate developer would. Selling prices are much lower than the privately constructed units, and HDB can help buyers with financing.

Importantly, HDB housing units are privately owned, just like other housing units. I would loosely describe HDB as a very special real estate development company and homeowners' club.


----------



## carlene haff (Apr 27, 2013)

Thanks. Carlene


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

HDB refers to Housing Board / Public Housing apartments.

HDB rules on keeping large dogs are very strict

Comparatively, Condos are lax, but a condos have their own by-laws and rules -so you need to confirm the management committee's acceptance of your dogs, before signing on .. 

AVA's rule governs all dog ownership - it is the government agency to regulate pets and such ..


----------

